# Stones n Knives



## cotedupy (Aug 30, 2021)

Stones first. Doing a bit of spring cleaning today so thought I'd take a picture. Unpictured are about another 15 or so assorted natural stones in the UK, and about the same number of assorted SiC stones from job lots.








Top Row L to R: Norton SiC Coarse n Fine, Norton Fine India, Norton Medium India, JNS Synthetic Red Aoto, King 800, King 1200, Cerax 3k, Naniwa Gouken Kagayaki 3k, Atoma 140/400.

2nd Row: Natural Coti/BBW, Coti/BBW + slurry stone, Coti/BBW, Tam O'Shanter Honing Rod, Tam O'Shanter, Dalmore Blue, Slate possibly a Thuringian, Wastikivi, Chinese Slate, Willunga Slate, Fleurieu Sandstone.

3rd Row: Idwal, Idwal, Unknown translucent green/grey stone, 6x Israeli koppa and slurry stones, 3x Nagura, Franz Swaty Two Line, Pike Handihone, Norton Bear Hard/Translucent, Norton Lily White Washita, Norton Hard/Translucent, Washita, Hindustan.

Bottom Row: Turkish Oilstone, Turkish Oilstone, Cretan, Unknown hard black stone, Shobudani Tomae, Shobudani Suita Koppa, Unknown possibly Nakayama Asagi, Morihei Binsui, Maruoyama Shiro Suita, Old Iyo stone.


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 30, 2021)

And just as I had put them all away again this one arrived. Pike 8x2 Lily White.


----------



## da_mich* (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice collection  you need a stone storage  Do you like the JNS Red Aoto?


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 31, 2021)

da_mich* said:


> Nice collection  you need a stone storage  Do you like the JNS Red Aoto?



Haha! Yeah it's a bit of a logistical battle finding where to put them, though I recently got this new table and cupboard thing for 'my end of the kitchen' which has got them under control (for the time being ).






Umm... yes, and no. It's a very nice mid grit polishing stone, but I really don't like for sharpening, as it clogs very easily. But then again I suppose if we all only had the things we absolutely _needed _for sharpening, then no one would have any more than about 3 or 4 stones eh! So yes - I do quite like it, but it's rubbish for sharpening.


----------



## da_mich* (Aug 31, 2021)

I have the JNS Red Aoto too and have the same opinion. I don´t use him because I have better real naturals. I built a simple and cheap stand for drying and storing my stones. It saves lot´s of space.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 31, 2021)

The JNS red Aoto isn't my go-to for edges, but it works fine for me as a quick touch up stone for a toothy edge, if it's out already. I tend to use it for polishing, before switching to naturals.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 1, 2021)

Top L to R: Atoma 140, Balsa strop 1 micron diamond, Balsa strop 3 micron diamond.

Bottom L to R: Shapton Pro 120, Naniwa SS 220, King 300, Shapton Glass 500, King KDS 1k/6k combo, Shapton Glass 4k, Metal Master resinoid 10k, Venev 400/800 diamond stone.


----------

